# Olive Oil In Bulk



## leapinglizards (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone here have a preferred source for bulk olive oil they would be willing to share...  I mean like 55 Gallon drums.


----------



## ca_soap (Jun 23, 2014)

I've never used them for bulk in drums as you are looking for but they have been fantastic in smaller quantities.  If I ever get to the point where I buy in bulk they will be the first place I will consider.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaperschoice/Web_store/web_store.cgi?page=drums.html&cart_id=


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2014)

Depending on where you live, in Southern California we have Cibaria Soap Supply that sells in bulk


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm in California but use Soaperschoice a lot.. the Olive Oil price is good for the 35 gallon if you are also buying something else to help with the ship cost and make it more worth while. Otherwise, I priced out oil at Costco per oz. vs Soapers and it's only a small amount higher. I go there when not using Soapers.
BUT, I'm going to look into Cibaria, never heard of them and not sure why since they are Cali and thought I looked at all the Cali stores already. lol


----------



## Bouke285 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the opportunity to receive  a free 55 gallon drum of expired high grade olive oil. I don't know what affect the expiration would have on using it in soap if I were to make large batches of castile?


----------



## Shalisk (Jun 23, 2014)

The link would be **** close to 55 gallons.  1 gallon of Desil fuel or water weighs RIGHT about 8 pounds... at those weights your looking at 52-55 gallons


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> I'm in California but use Soaperschoice a lot.. the Olive Oil price is good for the 35 gallon if you are also buying something else to help with the ship cost and make it more worth while. Otherwise, I priced out oil at Costco per oz. vs Soapers and it's only a small amount higher. I go there when not using Soapers.
> BUT, I'm going to look into Cibaria, never heard of them and not sure why since they are Cali and thought I looked at all the Cali stores already. lol


 
For what I always pick up at Cibaria I save over $100 in shipping costs and they are only 40 miles from me. I do still purchase a few oils such as neem and argan from Soaperchoice. Olive oil from Cibaria runs almost the same as Costco and since I do not use huge amounts of OO I just purchase from Costco. I you talk to Cibaria you may get a will call discount, I cannot say for sure. Their CO is under $40 for 35lbs.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 24, 2014)

My Costco is cheaper than Cibaria and no shipping. So I just go in and buy all they have  They'll even load it in the car for me.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bouke285 said:


> I have the opportunity to receive  a free 55 gallon drum of expired high grade olive oil. I don't know what affect the expiration would have on using it in soap if I were to make large batches of castile?



If you're just making it for yourself, I'd say go for it. If you're making it to sell, depending on how "expired" it is, I'd guess the soap would be DOS prone.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 24, 2014)

Expired is not the same thing as spoiled. If the oil does not smell sour, then it's fine. If it smells sour, then you may want to use it in smaller amounts.


----------



## leapinglizards (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the leads.....


----------



## jnl (Jan 26, 2015)

i had some YEARS EXPIRED coconut oil (like expired 2 or 3 years prior)....and the oil had a funny texture too....but didnt smell weird.  i used it to make 100% coconut 1% superfat soap for laundry and it turned out totally fine.  looks/acts totally normal.

if its free, why not.  worst case scenario you have to dispose of it and you lose a little money on lye.  i would not SELL the soap maybe, but you could give out tons of gifts.  maybe even use it to give out sample bars (only if the quality of the bar is as high as one made with perfect olive oil)




Bouke285 said:


> I have the opportunity to receive  a free 55 gallon drum of expired high grade olive oil. I don't know what affect the expiration would have on using it in soap if I were to make large batches of castile?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2015)

jnl said:


> i had some YEARS EXPIRED coconut oil (like expired 2 or 3 years prior)....and the oil had a funny texture too....but didnt smell weird. i used it to make 100% coconut 1% superfat soap for laundry and it turned out totally fine. looks/acts totally normal.
> 
> if its free, why not. worst case scenario you have to dispose of it and you lose a little money on lye. i would not SELL the soap maybe, but you could give out tons of gifts. maybe even use it to give out sample bars (only if the quality of the bar is as high as one made with perfect olive oil)


 
Don't know if you noticed that this post is over 6 months old.


----------



## jnl (Jan 26, 2015)

yes i knew that.  if someone doing a search has a similar question, it might help to know i've done it and it turned out totally fine.



shunt2011 said:


> Don't know if you noticed that this post is over 6 months old.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 26, 2015)

I freeze my oils, so the shelf life is much longer


----------



## hud (Jan 27, 2015)

Dahila said:


> I freeze my oils, so the shelf life is much longer



Do you freeze even the long shelf life oils?


----------



## Dahila (Jan 27, 2015)

yes when I do know that I will not use them.  I just take as much out as I need it.  Palm oil is a year of shelf life.  I am still using the one I bought over a year ago 
Same with oils for my lotions.  It does not do harm to oils
I do not freeze olive oil is about 2 to 3 years shelf life,


----------

